# Anyone have the predator 13 or MX old town kayak



## GasFish26 (Aug 15, 2012)

Been thinking about getting a kayak this spring

How do these kayaks perform and compare to say Jackson or wilderness systems

Looking to stay around the 1k-1500 for the yak
Also this will be transported in a truck bed of 6 foot with the gate down 8 foot. I have a hitch extender if needed. But looking to stay around the 12-13 foot length. 

It will be used for some Erie and hunting and an occasional river but mostly inland lakes.

Thanks for your thoughts




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

If that is your true price range and you wouldn't mind a boat just a hair longer at 13.5 foot, I think you should at least consider the Jackson Kayak Kraken 13.5 too! One thing I love about Jackson boats is all the little things they have thought to add to each of their models; plus, to me, rear access to the stern hull has been an invaluable feature for gear stowage. If I did mostly lake fishing my heart would be torn between one of those or a Big Rig, but the Kraken is only around $1,300.






But to answer you question, no I do not have either of those kayaks


----------



## mcoppel (May 21, 2011)

They don't compare to a Jackson. One other kayak you may want to look at would be the Nucanoe Pursuit. The Jackson line though is way better then anything, Jackson just makes a great product.


----------



## z3bul0n (Jul 25, 2014)

don't forget the Jackson cuda 12 or 14. it's an awesome kayak for lakes and rivers. kind of a middle ground between the kraken and the coosa


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

My next kayak will be the Wilderness Thresher 15'.You get just as much as the Jackson Kraken for far less money. I could care less about the bait thingy and some of doodads. Its all personal preferences so try them out. A good friend of mine has a Old towns kayak and they are really happy with them. Jackson 14' Cuda is another perfect Lake Erie boat as is the Wilderness Tarpon 14' which I previously owned and regret selling it. Feelfree Moken 14' is awesome boat but I had chosen a 12.5'ftr but wished I had the 14' again. All these are mentioned strictly for big waters. The longer kayaks are not as forgiven threading thru less than large rivers.


----------



## coffee (Aug 18, 2014)

I have cuda 12. Been out on Lake Erie several times and happy with it. Sturdy enough to stand and fish on calm inland lakes


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Buddy of mine has the MX and he loves it. It has an excellent layout. I think it compares very favorably to Jacksons in that category. 

Then there is the Coosa HD.


----------



## GULPisgreat (Mar 17, 2009)

GasFish26 said:


> Been thinking about getting a kayak this spring
> 
> How do these kayaks perform and compare to say Jackson or wilderness systems
> 
> ...


I bought a Future Beach Mariner 10.4 in July. I got the non angler version which was a little cheaper. I also used online coupons for Dunham's sports and got the yak, a paddle and life vest for about $470 ish. It's been a lot of fun. I opted to start cheaper though in case I didn't like it. Turns out I love it!


----------



## homepiece (May 11, 2007)

streamstalker said:


> Then there is the Coosa HD.


I put a deposit on my Coosa HD in Dorado last weekend and will be picking it up this week along with a new paddle. Can't wait to have it out on the water.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2016)

I have a predator 13 and it's a slow but very stable,simple and a tank.. the one way scuppers arent to great as well as a few other things also.. it's also really fricken heavy I'm 6'2 230 with some muscle and it's a real pain sometimes...especially without a cart.... Don't get me wrong I love it. It's a great kayak But those other dudes are right it doesn't compare.. it's sweet but there's better yaks out there...


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2016)

mcoppel said:


> They don't compare to a Jackson. One other kayak you may want to look at would be the Nucanoe Pursuit. The Jackson line though is way better then anything, Jackson just makes a great product.


My brother has a NuCanoe I'm not sure what model.. but It's awesome they really hooked him up with gear in a package deal. I like it but I think his compares with my predator 13.. I agree Jackson and wilderness systems seem to be on another level.


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

I had an MX and loved it... Then I demo'd a Jackson coosa HD and it was way better in every aspect over my MX. I will be getting an HD in the next month or 2.


----------

